# DW are we failing our newbies



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

There are a lot of people on DW with a lot of knowledge of products but after doing a search for information on a polish I was struck by the number of posts I came across with no answer to the questions posed by the OP. In fact a few didn't even get a reply. There are a number of great detailers out there with first class knowledge but they make very infrequent visits to DW these days. Are we loosing their attention? Are we doing enough to keep them involved? It seems a shame they don't post so often. Any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think something that has played a small part in this is chopping the front page threads down from 10 to 5. This means threads can disappear quickly and go unanswered.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think something that has played a small part in this is chopping the front page threads down from 10 to 5. This means threads can disappear quickly and go unanswered.


Mmm, I tend to hit the new post button as soon as I log on. I never really look at the front page. When ever possible I try to give advice to anything that doesn't seem to be getting any replies. There's nothing worse than a newbie not getting a reply.

I think we've lost some great characters and detailers over the last year or so.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

With all due respect, and I dont wish to appear like a noob who is telling you how the site should be, but I think you are right. There is also the issue of off topic chat threads / posts which, even after having been moved, still occupies the top spots on the front page. Maybe these could be excluded from the front page ?
I know this issue caused a lot of discussion recently, but imho , they dont need to be there as they can be found quite easily for those who have an interest.
Grabs coat quickly before mass abuse.............


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think something that has played a small part in this is chopping the front page threads down from 10 to 5. This means threads can disappear quickly and go unanswered.


Good point that :thumb:

It's how I browse DW 99.9% of the time


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they should do a poll to see what people want.and there views good or bad


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

You've posed some very interesting questions.

I don't know too many of the pro's and true pro's on this forum that well and I bet alot of them are very busy during the week and time to dedicate to the DW might be restricted for some or many.

Since it's my passion and I do low volume but top shelf paid work, I do get time to come here and read/reply and am happy to share my knowledge of products, techniques and more. So far I've tested eighty seven brands on the worldwide market so hopefully that gives me some amount of credability amongst the members here. 

I still think that DW can be much more of a force in the detailing forum world and it's definately got alot more to offer yet.
Actually IMHO it's time for a facelift and I'm happy to donate some funds to make it happen.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> You've posed some very interesting questions.
> 
> I don't know too many of the pro's and true pro's on this forum that well and I bet alot of them are very busy during the week and time to dedicate to the DW might be restricted for some or many.
> 
> ...


Yes your right. That is a big factor. These guys are busy I suppose, but there are a few I used to hold in high regard that just don't post any longer. Maybe it's those guys we should be polling. I'm not quite sure of wether an astethical (sp) facelift is the answer. Maybe it's just that there are now too many people on DW posting non detailing related posts, I dunno Maybe there's less of a community spirit? DW has grown considerably over the last 18 months.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Yes your right. That is a big factor. These guys are busy I suppose, but there are a few I used to hold in high regard that just don't post any longer. Maybe it's those guys we should be polling. I'm not quite sure of wether an astethical (sp) facelift is the answer. Maybe it's just that there are now too many people on DW posting non detailing related posts, I dunno Maybe there's less of a community spirit? DW has grown considerably over the last 18 months.


the community spirit bit i think my view theres to much of a click going on.like in people replying to certain stuff youll see the same names go up like there talking to each other nothing wrong with that but its like some of the posters get ignored some times.like now somebody will probally reply because ive critisied.i could go on but its a bit late now.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

No I think your opinion is relevant. I may be guilty of this myself. However it's only natural that you will converse with someone you know well and have met in person. It doesn't mean to say that others are ignored though, at least I wouldn't. I don't think it's cliques, more just circles of freinds. With the number of members now on DW you just can't get to know everyone I'm afraid


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think there is a lot of truth in that comment about being more likely to reply to someone who is a more long standing member, not as an intentionally nasty thing, but subconscious human nature.

For example i've never met Chrisc or spitfire in person and all i know about chris is your name being chris and you live in yorkshire.

Spitfire on the other hand i know what he does for a living, that he lives in glasgow, what car he drives, that he's looking for a new car, what his hobbies are, how old his son is and he's going to university soon and probably a lot more stuff that doesn't spring straight to mind...

So it's only human nature to pay more attention to his posts than someone who i know little about.

Maybe DW has become a little too much of a clique... i'm not the world's best detailer but i bet i could answer 90% of the questions :newbie:'s ask. So maybe we should all start trying a little more. If every long standing member answered just 1 or 2 newbie questions each day it would be a vast improvement.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Yes your right. That is a big factor. These guys are busy I suppose, but there are a few I used to hold in high regard that just don't post any longer. Maybe it's those guys we should be polling. I'm not quite sure of wether an astethical (sp) facelift is the answer. Maybe it's just that there are now too many people on DW posting non detailing related posts, I dunno Maybe there's less of a community spirit? DW has grown considerably over the last 18 months.





spitfire said:


> No I think your opinion is relevant. I may be guilty of this myself. However it's only natural that you will converse with someone you know well and have met in person. It doesn't mean to say that others are ignored though, at least I wouldn't. I don't think it's cliques, more just circles of freinds. With the number of members now on DW you just can't get to know everyone I'm afraid


and you have awnserd your post there spitfire thats what as happend well happening its becoming a social group as in freinds talking to freinds basicly.also i may be wrong but there is only davekg what as done any guides to what i can find.and with the name being detailing world you would think there would be slighty more in depth ones like he as done.i think if there wanting us to buy there items the groups of advertisers there should be a bit more input of them as well.i could go on but i dont want to bore you or offend anyone so ill leave it at that.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It'll be a sad day indeed if we can't have a fair and frank discussion for the benifit of DW. However I respect you keeping names out of it. Yes Dave KG does alot of write ups and guides but even he seems to have a lot on his plate these days. I miss L200 on here especially. His knowledge was invaluable. Sadly he seems to be too busy these days. Jedi Knight used to do some great write ups and his work was brilliant. I could go on.

There's only so may aspects of detailing that guides can be written for but I do agree that many products that traders sell could be given better info on how best to use. Dom in particular is very good at doing this and I suppose others could take a leaf from his book.

:lol:I guess us chatting makes us a clique now:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ive said it before spitfire things become stale if left to long unchanged.i think owners etc should get involved more if people like your self is moaning(constructive critisism).at the end of the day they are getting paid for adverts personal sales dw supporters etc.rather than us moan then do summet about it.the ones at the top have the power to try new ideas etc.like the motorbike section good idea swaps section good idea.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

and thats probaly why dodo juice is so popular with interaction with us mere mortals its nice for us and good for im he sells more.everybodys happy.maybe they could ask im some tips.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chrisc said:


> ive said it before spitfire things become stale if left to long unchanged.i think owners etc should get involved more if people like your self is moaning(constructive critisism).at the end of the day they are getting paid for adverts personal sales dw supporters etc.rather than us moan then do summet about it.the ones at the top have the power to try new ideas etc.like the motorbike section good idea swaps section good idea.


I don't think i'm moaning so much as just chewing the fat over something I noticed earlier that got me thinking.

It's a tough one really. Do you add lots of different sections like the motorbike one you mentioned and off topic with the consequence of possibly diluting the main objective as in detailing, or do you limit the site to detailing subjects only and maybe bore the pants off everyone. It can't be easy striking a balance.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I don't think i'm moaning so much as just chewing the fat over something I noticed earlier that got me thinking.
> 
> It's a tough one really. Do you add lots of different sections like the motorbike one you mentioned and off topic with the consequence of possibly diluting the main objective as in detailing, or do you limit the site to detailing subjects only and maybe bore the pants off everyone. It can't be easy striking a balance.


or out with the old and in with some stuff new


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Whilst I am not a new member it's only recently I've been active on the site. Maybe to put some perspective here, I've found most of my newbie posts were answered, more than once and in good detail with advice that worked and added real benefit to my detail. 

Could it be that the experts you refer to are now so busy with their detailing businesses with the increase in popularity of detailing as a whole ? 

For me (and just a personal opinion) threads like members passing round the AG How to DVD and the effort the pro's put in their write ups in the Studio make this site of real value, as my skills improve I will make as much effort to help out the newbies as possible and I think there is a good crowd of 100+posters that have gone through their first few details that will do this.

Spitfire - Good to see people thinking about the forum and wanting to make it better. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is a hard one, the professionals are detailing different cars every day, and seem to be very busy doing this (great for them).

This is turn means that they probably don't have much time to post up reports, or help out....

Another point may be that they are now spending most of their time in the business section, the hidden one that us plebs don't get to see........

As for the whole off topic debate, I'm sure that will rumble on and on..... but, again, as most people who are interested in detailing as a hobby may not have enough cars to do a showroom thread every week or so, what should they do, stop coming onto the site because they have their products etc...

or come on and join in the random posts that people spill out to strangers on a website.....

Yes, this is a detailing site..... but it can't ONLY be that......IMO

:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Could it also be that newbie's nataurally ask questions that have been asked & answered so many times before, that people are bored of giving the same ole answer?

An example is why is Z Y M O L blocked when you type it? Its a natural question for a noob, but also a bit boring for those who have covered it many times before.

I agree with the comments regarding its natural to reply to someone you have maybe met, or have conversed with prior, its not a clique, just natural.

Tony


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I wouldn't say answering a question 100 times is a boring thing but what i don't like is when you post a reply to a thread and then get questioned by other people for your answer.

There is too many handbags on the site now. I would love to help all the time but i am very busy and i don't want to be questioned about my answer from different people.

I Think the site is amazing and if i can be on any help to anyone then i will.

:thumb:

Just remember that summer time is busy time maybe ask questions in the winter


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good question...and one I've had a lot of conversations with other established members about in recent months.

I think there are a few reasons:

1. other sites etc - some people have gone elsewhere for various reasons

2. same old questions over and over - I try hard but sometimes just cant be bothered to type the same thing yet again, especially when I did it yesterday. People not searching and just posting questions for obvious stuff does get VERY tiring. I know the search function isnt great but its not hard to use Google to search here 

3. some people dont like the way the community has developed. With more than 20,000 members, there are obviously going to be people you dont really want to have anything to do with. I have come across some really objectionable people here recently (some of which arent here any more ) but over time there can be a feeling that the atmosphere of the place sinks to the lowest common denominator. Why would I come here and spend time with people I frankly wouldnt want living in my street? I know the mods are working hard to change this and its beginning to show results already :thumb:

4. amateur-pro divide. I dont really quite know why, but there has certainly been a big divide emerging. The pros often say there is, so there must be. I notice that many no longer post for whatever reason and thats a shame. We lose their highly valuable input 

5. Its a complex dynamic on a fast growing forum, when so many people have different reasons for being here. Some come for community, some for detailing knowledge, some to have a laugh with friends and some to try and sell/market their businesses and make money. These objectives are always going to collide at some point and so various people will probably come and go a bit...

I think the next few months will be interesting as we see how things develop...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

For me, DW has changed hugely since I first joined back in 2006.

It feels now like there is a huge divide between in enthusiasts, and pro's, which can be OK, although I see very few pro's replying to 'Which wax?', or 'Which shampoo?' questions etc. Of course, its completely understandable that they may be busy, although I manage to set aside a reasonable amount of time, juggling a full time education, a detailing business and other commitments to answer peoples questions. 

One thing I do think we need to start doing is shows. Just about every other enthusiast/car club forum will take members to shows. The link is there, 95% of peoples cars on DW are going to be kept to a very high standard, so why not show them off? Surely its a great way to spread the word about detailing by having a club stand at major shows, maybe even a different Pro at each one with a few demo's etc. They aren't terribly expensive, and would be a great addition to the forum I feel.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the Idea of of Shows, espically for somone like me who only dispalys there car at Ford only shows the oppertunity to go to somthing else would be good


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to take on the responsibility, probably next year's season now, although its better to organise in advance.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I'd be more than happy to take on the responsibility, probably next year's season now, although its better to organise in advance.


Im sure there are a few members like myslef who have helped out with shows for the own car clubs who would be happy to assist in the organsiation


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think something that has played a small part in this is chopping the front page threads down from 10 to 5. This means threads can disappear quickly and go unanswered.


+1 to that.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure about community spirit. I spent ages searching (and this is one giant sized forum) for info on why Zym0l isn't allowed to be mentioned on forum. I had a couple of responses showing the smilie banging his head against the wall (a link to a previous thread surely would have been just as quick). I honestly didn't know - and did my best to search, which ain’t easy searching asterisks or given the huge choice to search under. I have moderated on a large forum for years now (very different to this one) and know the users get fed up with repeat questions, but that is the way it is and we grin and bear it in the absence of FAQ's. I even read the rules section which is reasonably vast, so after wasting half an hour or so I felt I would ask an honest question, and I now apologise unreservedly for daring to ask something that had been said before.

Not only did I not get an answer, it was locked without explanation, clearly not the best way to encourage new members to get involved, or is it an elite thing here? 

Thankfully, PM's which did not agree with the responses or the locking, provided the answer I asked for - and I thank those individuals for taking the time to PM me.

I can't speak for the experts - but perhaps they are doing all they can to drum up work during this economically difficult period, and can't justify the time to help as much as they may want to, perhaps also they wish to zealously guard some of the general secrets to stop ‘TD&H’ starting up a detailing business. 

I also enjoy seeing the recommendations made by the Pro’s for a product and along with many others are prepared to try it out and judge for myself. If I disagree I’ll sell it on and reduce down what I possess. For sure one product won’t work on everything, oh I wish it did. 

Have quickly discovered though -that preparation and technique account for at least 80-90% of the final result - and that no magic wax or other product seems to exist. I particularly enjoy seeing a bonnet split into eight sections (ish) and prepared, polished and waxed with little discernable difference in results to the naked eye. Longevity not withstanding to me is actually irrelevant - as I enjoy the washing/claying/cutting/polishing (if needs be) sealing and waxing. I will now go off to a quiet corner and write out 1000 times ‘I must use the search facility properly.’


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Some very good and valid points raised in this thread which the team running the site will look carefully at (not too enamoured with the title though? ).

Whilst there has been a noticable reduction of input on detailing related questions and discussions from the pro members, who, as has been said seem to mostly restrict their DW contribution to posting write ups (which is both very appreciated and totally understandable given their workload of course), I think we are blessed with enough extremely knowledgeable 'non' pros to cater for 95% of detailing questions so it's only a very isolated case when someone's help request goes unanswered (at least from what I've seen).

I have to admit that it sometimes annoys me when someone's having a problem with something and kicks off their post with "Can any of you pros tell me...." And I often think, there are numerous members on here who don't do this profesionally (I hate using the term 'amateurs' as it implies being somehow less able) who could have answered that, but you've run the risk of alienting them without meaning to.

As for off topic - it is a bit like having a noisy fruit machine or video game in an otherwise quiet rural pub. The landlord and majority of the regulars would rather it wasn't there, but it does bring in it's share punters who spend at the bar, so it's tollorated and viewed as something of a 'necessary evil' if you like. Off topic shouldn't really have got to the state where it's viewed like that, and the recent measures taken regarding the acceptable content, as DW Sheriff posted about in the sticky in that section, should go some way to reverting it back to being a valid and worthy section on the site.

The issue about should DW be purely about the detailing and only have sections relating to this, or as it is now with the non detailing forums is a tricky one. There's a strong argument for each case I suppose, but personally I think removing the non associated parts would drive many away; active membership would nosedive and the knock on effect of that would be the detailing input would also suffer. It's about achieving a balance as has been mentioned, and having just the right percentage of 'lifestyle' content without going too far and DW becoming just a chatroom with a bit of detailing as a 'sideline'. I think that balance is more or less right but a little tweeking here and there is always possible.

Contrary to popular belief we do listen to and discuss the opinions of the DW community, and whilst it's virtually impossible to please everyone all of the time due to the size of the site, the membership, as a whole, makes DW what it is, so your thoughts and suggestions are, as always, extremely important.

Viper 

___________________________________________

P.S Re: Charley Farley's comment about the Zym0l thing - I apolgise mate for the response you got to this (and this applies to any number of commonly asked questions that, for whatever reason, are difficult to search for). It's one of my pet hates on here when someone's sourced some comical picture or written something patronising when it would have taken less time and energy to be helpful. On the flip side of that a lot of threads started could easily be avoided with a search, but not always. So I think people ought to be a bit less quick on the draw and consider if the question being asked actually _is_ easy to find on here.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just before I head out I'd like to ask you PV what it is about the title your not enamoured with?
If DW is the members and it's failing, then that to me means the members are failing the members. In context to the original post I'm asking if the members of DW are failing in answering the questions of other members. I know there will always be those that fall through the preverbial net but I hate to see someone not getting the reply to a question they've asked. Especially newbies.


If there is one area of DW that has always been lacking it must be the search facility. Very rarely does it throw up the post or answer your looking for. Is there any way this could be looked at and improved. DW's own google type thing?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

There's always somebody ready to pounce on every little thing you say isn't there? It was just a 'throwaway' comment, mate. I should have put a smilie in there I suppose. Of all the things I said, you've only anything to say about that?

I'll go and put one in!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

spitfire said:


> There are a lot of people on DW with a lot of knowledge of products but after doing a search for information on a polish I was struck by the number of posts I came across with no answer to the questions posed by the OP.


I experienced this only yesterday where very few replies actually addressed the question raised by the OP. 

Shame that people don't take enough time to read the question posed by the OP and reply accordingly rather than taking things off topic.

Totally agree with the Search function beling PANTS! If it was better then maybe people would find the answer they were looking for a lot more easily and in greater detail due to numerous posts on the subject being found! 

Alan W


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I experienced this only yesterday where very few replies actually addressed the question raised by the OP.
> 
> Shame that people don't take enough time to read the question posed by the OP and reply accordingly rather than taking things off topic.
> 
> ...


Is the search function _that_ bad? I hardly ever use it tbh.

Can you give me a couple of examples of things it can't find so I can have a test of it and see how it's functioning?


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

Search is not that bad but it is easier to search DW site using google.


----------



## gorkemonat (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe a little problem but  i actually managed to send this post hardly.I don't know why but everytime i try to login i get the login message saying that i'm being directed to the site but when it returns i see that i couldn't login ; even when writing this message i've managed to sent it after logging about after 5 times  and it doesn't change if i'm using google chrome or internet explorer 8  Maybe there are some members having the problem that i have


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

Have you tried to delete DW cookie? That doesn't change anything?


----------



## gorkemonat (Oct 14, 2008)

i tried it but no avail still i got the same problem with both browsers


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say, that although I have had the odd altercation with somebody on here (happens anywhere) the guys on here have ALWAYS been very helpful. I'm a huge Rover supporter and that has caused ripples at times, but to be fair we all have our own views on a particular marque (rightly or wrongly), but on the whole, the guys on here are brilliant, a wealth of information and knowledge and I for one am very grateful. I don't feel that the underlying spirit of this forum has changed.

There will always be people who join a forum to 'upset the apple cart', but over time I think it is easy to recognise who they are.

Still a great site and much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> As for off topic - it is a bit like having a noisy fruit machine or video game in an otherwise quiet rural pub. The landlord and majority of the regulars would rather it wasn't there, but it does bring in it's share punters who spend at the bar, so it's tollorated and viewed as something of a 'necessary evil' if you like. Off topic shouldn't really have got to the state where it's viewed like that, and the recent measures taken regarding the acceptable content, as DW Sheriff posted about in the sticky in that section, should go some way to reverting it back to being a valid and worthy section on the site.


Ha good analogy - I think people ask the same questions quite a lot - sometimes that's useful, after all the answer to "what is the best polish?" is probably going to change from month to month but such questions can become a bit tiresome they were asked a few days before.

But I also think if someone posts a question and doesn't get a response then they should speak up and ask again - after all I'm pretty sure know one intentionally ignores posts.

Perhaps it could even be a pseudo rule? I.e. "if you ask a question (that has not recently been answered - use search to check, and you have no response, then reply to ask again"' ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The search isn't great tbh, not sure why?

To make Google specific to DW, search like this:

site:detailingworld.co.uk Blackfire (to search for Blackfire, for example)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there a way to look at unanswered posts?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It'd also help if the threads didn't page at 10 posts! I loose interest sometimes when it's on 6 pages, 20 post pages would only be 3 pages long for an equal amount of information.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> It'd also help if the threads didn't page at 10 posts! I loose interest sometimes when it's on 6 pages, 20 post pages would only be 3 pages long for an equal amount of information.


You can change this up to a maximum of 40:

User CP > Edit Options > Number of Posts to Show Per Page (about halfway down)

Russ.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Russ

Thanks for the heads up:thumb:

Dave


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

DW has some great charactors tho.

Maxtor, S500, rmorgan84, Spitfire, Pit Viper, Hair Bare, Multipla Mick, amoungst countless others offer great entertainment.


Where would we be without Bailes and the legend that is Nick the Fish. His rant about the nipple falling off his EZ brush still makes me laugh to this day!!

Helpfull people on here. I've had help from people when I needed:

a PW 
an phone
when my dad died
when my Dyson died (not related to dad dying by the way)
when I couldn't work out one Zaino product from another
work my camara
work out my wife
how to get rid of a body etc etc


DW with just Detailing would become pretty dull pretty quickly. I think DW and the Mods strike a great balance. Not an easy job. 

Maybe get rid of a few of the "Guess what silly thing I did today" type threads could be got rid off but on the whole DW does a great job.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Personaly I think this forum and more importantly the people on it are great, very helpfull, a mine of good information and IMO without a lot of the small minded back stabbing that you see on other forums.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

why dont they just have a views page like this disscusion whats going on then theres no hard feeling what can be generated with people with spure of the moment comments which i have been guilty in the past.and slighty of subject well really of subject but while the post as got a lot of intrest can anyone recommend a good shampoo for my dog.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> DW has some great charactors tho.
> 
> Maxtor, S500, rmorgan84, Spitfire, Pit Viper, Hair Bare, Multipla Mick, amoungst countless others offer great entertainment.
> 
> ...


You never came to me with that one?  :lol:

I have to agree with all you've said. I've had countless non detailing problems solved on here wihout having to source a specific forum, find out if it's the right one, join up, wait to be accepted, introduce myself, ask the question, and so on....the hell with that :lol: I like the fact that we've got such a wealth of knowledgeable people on here across more or less any subject under the sun. The 'one stop shop' feel DW has would, I feel, be a shame to loose to purely concentrate on the detailing (which I honestly think doesn't suffer too much as a result, although we are trying to cut down on the spam postings.)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Is the search function _that_ bad? I hardly ever use it tbh.
> 
> Can you give me a couple of examples of things it can't find so I can have a test of it and see how it's functioning?


I'm struggling to find decent examples I'm afraid. 

However, I know I've found it infuriating at times in the past.

Just tried using google as recommended by RussZS and it does seem to give more specific and accurate results. 

Thanks Russ! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

chrisc said:


> why dont they just have a views page like this disscusion whats going on then theres no hard feeling what can be generated with people with spure of the moment comments which i have been guilty in the past.and slighty of subject well really of subject but while the post as got a lot of intrest can anyone recommend a good shampoo for my dog.


woof and go.....

seriously, its a real dog shampoo


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

Well!! as you can see from my post count i am still a Noooooobie, proud of it, because I know nothing!!. I have asked repeated questions a few times because I didnt understand, everything that I have asked has been answered, with never a 'Oh God!! Not again'. 
Brilliant site. Please dont get fed up with me asking questions!!
Terry


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> why dont they just have a views page like this disscusion whats going on then theres no hard feeling what can be generated with people with spure of the moment comments which i have been guilty in the past.and slighty of subject well really of subject but while the post as got a lot of intrest can anyone recommend a good shampoo for my dog.


Panting Pro V.....

seriously, it's not a real dog shampoo


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Panting Pro V.....
> 
> seriously, it's not a real dog shampoo


:lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think L'Oreal do a range of dog shampoo...

















...because they're woof it!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

:lol:.but being seriuos does anybody know as i take im swimming alot and up woods and is coat seems to be getting a bit greasy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chrisc said:


> :lol:.but being seriuos does anybody know as i take im swimming alot and up woods and is coat seems to be getting a bit greasy


This is exactly what I was mentioning earlier - a post that has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's Thread! 

Start a relevant Thread yourself and you may, or may not, get the information you want! 

Alan W


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Alan W said:


> This is exactly what I was mentioning earlier - a post that has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's Thread!
> 
> Start a relevant Thread yourself and you may, or may not, get the information you want!
> 
> Alan W


ok point taken i was just trying to lighten the post off so everybody not to be on a downer ill start one now:thumb:.they was good replies though:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chrisc said:


> ok point taken i was just trying to lighten the post off so everybody not to be on a downer ill start one now:thumb:.they was good replies though:lol:


They were good replies and I had a good laugh at them as well! :lol:

However, they bore no relevance whatsover to the OP's original, serious Thread, and confirmed exactly what I was saying above.

There are other things that could have been said to lighten the Thread (if you felt it was necessary) without going so far Off Topic. 

Good luck with your Thread Chris! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting thread this...

From my perspective, I dont spend nearly as much time on DW as I used too currently... not really for any other reason than I simply am struggling to keep up with things in my life at the moment, and thats not just detailing, but a PhD as well... Naturally, one has to prioritise, and while I'd love to spend more time answering threads about detailing (which is why I'm here ultimately, I enjoy helping and posting my own work), I simply cant at the moment... Doesn't mean I'm not detailing, far from it, I'm busily working away, building my own skill base still further and when time presents itself again, I will be posting more regularly and back to my tests and guides again.

But also from my perspective, the sheer size of the forum has become daunting - now I know a forum on simply detailing may bore quite a few, but there are a hardcore bunch of members it certainly would not bore, myself included... You may draw a correllation bewteen the explosion of the forum into lifestyle this, tuning that and the quietening of the "detailing hardcore" that many talk about... simply, it seems the forum from my point of view is loosing its detailing focus, loosing its detailing edge which is a shame and it is something that I do hope will return to the forum again. This of course is just my take on it, and a great many others will love the new forums and its growth and fair play, its not really for me but I am but one member  

If you have any unaswered questions though, Dougie, link me to the thread


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm sorry but I simply don't run with the notion that DW is loosing it's detailing focus and edge. There are well over 30 seperate and continually busy forums on here directly connected to detailing (and that's not including all the traders' sections or the 'business' and 'Mods' sections), yet only 7 forums for non associated topics, 6 of which are relatively quiet, just OT skews it a little.

Despite the emergence of these new non detailing sections over the past few years, I honestly haven't witnessed any deterioration in the quality or the quantity of the detail related writings on here.

Now as I'm sure some of you are aware there is another detailing forum now, which is presenting itself as being more 'focussed' on the topic. Now natural curiosity has led me over there to check this out for myself, and whilst it's a great site, and I wish them all the best, nothing I've read over there has bowled me over as being any more focussed, revolutionary or 'hardcore' than it is here. In fact it just looks exactly like this site did 3 1/2 years ago. Again, that's not a slight on them, not at all, and like I said; good luck to them.

But if you stripped all the 'lifestyle' content away from this site, it's _still_ the largest, most knowledgeable community of detailers and valeters in the country, if not the whole of Europe, and the fact that we have a few 'extras' doesn't, in my absolute honest opinion, detract from that one iota.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> *I'm sorry but I simply don't run with the notion that DW is loosing it's detailing focus and edge. There are well over 30 seperate and continually busy forums on here directly connected to detailing (and that's not including all the traders' sections or the 'business' and 'Mods' sections), yet only 7 forums for non associated topics, 6 of which are relatively quiet, just OT skews it a little.*
> 
> Despite the emergence of these new non detailing sections over the past few years, I honestly haven't witnessed any deterioration in the quality or the quantity of the detail related writings on here.
> 
> ...


As I said, it was simply my opinion, which I am entitled to, and my own thughts from my persepctive from where I personally stand in detailing ... to me, there is a loss of the edge of the hardcore of detailing, I do hope that it returns but right now, I dont see a big stiumuls of new and exciting techniques being presented, with a few exceptions of course. Naturally, this is not a comparison with other forums, and nor should my post ever be taken so.

There have been mentions by many of the writeups containing much less detail which I am glad to see some of the pros have looked to making better and telling more of the detailing story that many want to see, but its certainly not the hive of new specialties it was in 06/07. Again, my perspective here.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I never said you weren't entitled to your opinion, Dave! And MY opinion is that I disagree with it, which I'M entitled to. I didn't quote your post when writing mine, it was just a continuation of the opinon I've already expressed both here on this thread, and in previous ones about this subject, so I don't know why you're quoting and picking a fight with me?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DW has not lost it I feel its as strong as it was a year ago


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

maybe its detailing more than DW?

the last few years saw much development in the world of detailers - an explosion of machines, new products and techniques. That has slowed - what was the biggest development in detailing in the last 12 months? Non-diminishing abrasives perhaps?

Maybe the less edgy feel is partly because there has been a slow down in advancements in detailing in general?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I never said you weren't entitled to your opinion, Dave! And MY opinion is that I disagree with it, which I'M entitled to. I didn't quote your post when writing mine, it was just a continuation of the opinon I've already expressed both here on this thread, and in previous ones about this subject, so I don't know why you're quoting and picking a fight with me?


Anyone who knows me well, will know that I don't "pick fights" with anyone and to have this suggested I personally find quite offensive.

I have stated that I feel there has been a loss of focus, I am glad that you don't feel the has been, but a lot of members do feel there has beena bit of a loss and this is why I am very strongly hoping that it returns and why I have posted my above posts.

I don't pick fights, and I am abhorred that such a suggestion has been levelled at me in honesty.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll admit I havent read through all the pages of this thread but the only real reason we dont get on here much at the moment is purely down to a massively demanding work load. We will always try to get on at least once or twice a week and answer any questions aimed at us in the PB section or in write ups we post but as detailing continues to get bigger and more detailers become busier I think this will always happen...


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I am trying to help people out as much as I can, went to the SE meet on Saturday to lend a hand (its a hour from me and was working before hand) and I am doing a clay testing write for members with mainly money from my own pocket with a few bars kindly donated. 

I will try to help out as much as I can. I dont know it all but im happy to offer advise from what I have learnt and found works for me. Something that work for me may not work for others tho. 

I just need to stay away from the personal sales section and more into the detailing side of the forum and im sure ill be able to input some good stuff. Sadly cant show pics of my work just yet too show ive got the experience to back up the talk.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

spot on thread i joined expecting it to be a buzz around buzzy people doing and enjoying the same thing. cars cars cars. sadly its hard work! shame! imo. on the other side of the coin i would like to thank all of the detailing i have spoken to and bought products from. great job guys keep it up. top service from you all.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> maybe its detailing more than DW?
> 
> the last few years saw much development in the world of detailers - an explosion of machines, new products and techniques. That has slowed - what was the biggest development in detailing in the last 12 months? Non-diminishing abrasives perhaps?
> 
> Maybe the less edgy feel is partly because there has been a slow down in advancements in detailing in general?


This rings a bell with me.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> There's always somebody ready to pounce on every little thing you say isn't there? It was just a 'throwaway' comment, mate. I should have put a smilie in there I suppose. Of all the things I said, you've only anything to say about that?
> 
> I'll go and put one in!


I've just got in the door and trying to catch up with this thread. Yes it was the only thing I had to say about your post as it was the first thing to jump out at me. I also said I was on my way out. (to my first detail this year) I didn't really have time to respond to the whole post. Surely I have the right to ask you what you meant. You yourself admitted there was no smiley

Now I read that your upsetting Dave. Not your best day PV:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> This rings a bell with me.


Would have to agree...

I also know of several Detailers working on their own thing and developing new ideas/products etc so it's expected that they may be quiet when concentrating on other things


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

@ Dave, you mentioned that there are less and less new techniques being presented on DW, but surely isn't that just natural evolution of the forum. 

3 years ago when it was all new then every technique was new, as times progresses then it's expected that there are less revolutionary techniques being developed. I mean there are only so many ways you can clean and polish a car!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Is the search function _that_ bad? I hardly ever use it tbh.
> 
> Can you give me a couple of examples of things it can't find so I can have a test of it and see how it's functioning?


Off the top of my head, try "finesse it" as in the polish. I got numerous threads with the word "it" in it or threads posted by Auto Finesse:lol:Not quite what I was looking for


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been viewing this post most of the day and where I agree with most of it. I also have my disagreements.

I am not as diplomatic as Dave and never pretend to be. But one thing for sure we get on like a house on fire. Two peas in a pod with the same common ground. we both share the same common ground and interests in Detailing. But also so far apart in life. This is what DW should be the coming together of like minded people from all walks of life.

Far to many post go unanswered. Yes there is many. But this has a more deep rooted base. How can these well established enthusiasts detailer, with a wealth of knowledge continually post. When they get slated from all angles. There are far to many people these day that have negative comments to make. But will not get of the rear end to do the leg work and prove there findings, and possible prove there case.

There have been classic thread over the years. Where members have put a great deal of there time and experience into there posts and finding. Only to be told, thats crap and I don't believe it. So I ask you why should they bother.

If people were genuinely here for detailing and wished to be educated the forum would be a far happier place, with less snide comments being made. I am all one for discussion. But members have forgotten how to, or is it the case it just makes them look big on a forum. 

For Dw to have such a large membership. Why should this be left to a few of the members to take all the burdens. Whats wrong with the people reading this thread. Why cant you do some product testing educate people and so forth. Forums are all about participating and being part of a community.

If is detailing you signed up for then start detailing and sharing your knowledge with others. Not sitting around waiting for other to do the work..

Sorry if this is rather straight to the point. But I get sick of hearing people moan and not do nothing about it. (By the way Dougie this does not include you.) Try thing share your experiences and learn. But most of all enjoy and be part of a community.
Gordon.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

caledonia said:


> I have been viewing this post most of the day and where I agree with most of it. I also have my disagreements.
> 
> I am not as diplomatic as Dave and never pretend to be. But one thing for sure we get on like a house on fire. Two peas in a pod with the same common ground. we both share the same common ground and interests in Detailing. But also so far apart in life. This is what DW should be the coming together of like minded people from all walks of life.
> 
> ...


i agree the burden should not be put on your i my self would have liked to post a guide of my knowledge may not be as good as the pros but its a bit hard when you can only put five pictures on:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> maybe its detailing more than DW?
> 
> the last few years saw much development in the world of detailers - an explosion of machines, new products and techniques. That has slowed - what was the biggest development in detailing in the last 12 months? Non-diminishing abrasives perhaps?
> 
> Maybe the less edgy feel is partly because there has been a slow down in advancements in detailing in general?


I would agree wholeheartedly, the glory years when 'wow a 50:50 shot' was mind blowing are long behind us and whilst detailing continues to advance and progress it will inevitably be slower, new tecniques are being developed but the core activites haven't changed much.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

chrisc said:


> i agree the burden should not be put on your i my self would have liked to post a guide of my knowledge may not be as good as the pros but its a bit hard when you can only put five pictures on:thumb:


You can link as many pictures as you like. Use photobucket. No need to upload them directly. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well good discussion...

Dw has grown hugely over the past year - attracting several thousand members in a very short time - with this brings repeat questions that do not always get answered but could if people like yourself perhaps decided to write something in some of these posts or perhaps post a link to a previous thread this would help - but are we not all guilty of perhaps thinking thats been asked before and its easier to view and not anwser ? But generally the members on here do take the time to answer these questions

Search function - not something i use a lot but if it is limited - this is part of the software functions as far as i know within the forum software - can it be improved - Dont know but something that we could look at ?

Detailing in general has slowed down - less new products etc being realesed over the last few months.

We have looked at various members suggestions and have taken on board various ideas - one being the reintroduction of the swaps section 

We have added new features like the garage addition to your user cp

We are working on other new features for the members and this will be introduced slowly over the next few months / year

When changes are made - you get people shouting and posting "oh dont like that like it as it was before" We DW are never going to please 20,000 people but we have to try and create a happy medium for the masses... We introduced DW life as few months ago - got a negative attitude so went away re-evaluted it and will reintroduce it in a different way 

Perhaps suggestions should be made - these can always be email to admin - or posted in the forum section - like the swaps posts

We continue to make improvements and have re introduced some more competitions and have several new ones coming soon with some great prizes and rather than make these a post a picture we have made these as easy as just post here ..

Yes DW has changed and expanded - yes we have introduced some sections not detailing related but with our membership we believe these are a good addition for the members but some have been introduced as a first "like the eco section"

Im sure somebody ask if we could have a more detailing specific chat section - this was introduced and then also we were asked if we could post a hot deals section up which again we have introduced within that section ....

People do move on and some dont post like they used to - I still visit another forum of which i used to post a lot but now time doesnt allow but i still visit and read and post the odd comment ....

We try and listen to the members requirements and we take appropriate actions but some are not where we see DW going ...

Yes it would be nice if EVERY post was replied to but i have been on some forums posted a few questions and never got a response to anything in numerous posts even if it was a new subject ! - I think our members do try and post replys and dont say "oh no not that question again " i think our members do try and look out for newbies 

DW failing well im not sure we would be getting 25 new members everyday if we were failing but i have seen in the past few months people trying to undermine how DW runs - there does seem to be some negative comments made on DW by a few people and far to many trivial off topic posts - which we have taken action over some people will not like this but we have to act to control that section by taking these actions.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> i agree the burden should not be put on your i my self would have liked to post a guide of my knowledge may not be as good as the pros but its a bit hard when you can only put five pictures on:thumb:


5 pictures can be as good a 25 or more - its the pictures you post rather than the quantity .....

I would rather see 5 quality pics than have to scroll through perhaps 20 -30 or more of similar pictures


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Whizzer, 

With regards to the threads that go unanswered maybe within each forum you could put a sticky thread at the top with the most frequent asked question along with the answer within that section from the last month or so. 

Would be happy to try and put my thinking cap on to making this work.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

deanchilds said:


> Whizzer,
> 
> With regards to the threads that go unanswered maybe within each forum you could put a sticky thread at the top with the most frequent asked question along with the answer within that section from the last month or so.
> 
> Would be happy to try and put my thinking cap on to making this work.


Dean sounds like a nice solution and think is a great idea ....:thumb: PM sent

Ideas like this are great and come from a good discussion that doesnt turn into an arguement - this is how we can improve DW


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

agree with you Whizzer. i try to answer as many questions as possible, i don't mind at all if a newbie has several questions - as i had lots when i joined. as silly as it may sound, i quite enough it when someone has a list of products they want to buy and ask for reccomendations - as i can tell them some of the great products others have reccomended to me. its to be expected really - new members are going to ask what the best shampoo is, the best drying towel etc, and as i said i like to help people out where i can.
with regards to detailing in general, i agree with rmorgan in that theres only so many ways a car can be cleaned, polished etc, however as i'm new to machine polishing i can't really comment on this and that about paint correction - will when i get some decent practise in though.

just my 2p's worth lads / lasses :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> 5 pictures can be as good a 25 or more - its the pictures you post rather than the quantity .....
> 
> I would rather see 5 quality pics than have to scroll through perhaps 20 -30 or more of similar pictures


i understand that and yes your right but what i was thinking was say you get a lot of questions for say g101 etc im a autosmart man myself i like them about dilution ratios etc it would be nice for people to actually see it in a tub
and this would take more than five pictures going through a process of mixing to the cleaning stage.its like the saying a picture speaks a thousand words:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> i understand that and yes your right but what i was thinking was say you get a lot of questions for say g101 etc im a autosmart man myself i like them about dilution ratios etc it would be nice for people to actually see it in a tub
> and this would take more than five pictures going through a process of mixing to the cleaning stage.its like the saying a picture speaks a thousand words:thumb:


Chris understand where you are coming from - I think you can upload more than 5 pics but again its something i will need to check with the techs - as im not that techie.....

If it is the case that you can only post 5 pics then it will be something we perhaps look at again as a whole :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for that whizzer. :thumb: You know, when I started this post late last night, I had no idea that it would command so much interest. I should have known better. I'm also stunned and surprised by the direction it has taken, at times going off in tangents. I do think that maybe some of the DW close community spirit has been lost from it's inception, not that I was around then, but even now there seems to be more idiotic comments thrown in for no other reason than to upset or flater the ego of the poster, than there was two -three years ago. My concern though was that in coming across some posts with no replies we were somehow failing to do what we do best on DW. ie Provide the answers to newbie questions. Experienced and frequent posters on DW have the wherewithall to circumvent these set backs but I genuinely felt sorry for the newbie in question that he didn't get an answer to a very reasonable question. I actually wonder if he ever posted again after the disappointment he must have felt. This is what I meant by "DW Failing?" I hope that DW members continue to spend time answering these questions and consider them as priority over off topic.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Good quality write ups is the key.
With detailed finding and possible benefits.

There is a vast amount of info stored in the archive section. So truly ground breaking techniques and the heart and sole of detailing. If People would just care to look for it.

I personally have PMed a few well established members asking to be point in the right direction, with regards to certain techniques and reason behind there finding. I have never had a problem as they have always pointed me in the right direction.

There will be no getting away from what wax and the like.
But could be more beneficial if there was some quality write up in what benefits a good wax layer. What can be departmental to this and so forth. UV for instance and what can be done to try and combat the effects on this sacrificial layer.

QD pros and possible cons. There are a number of options that get openly discussed in private circles but not openly with in the forum.

The emphasis is on Quality and being informative. Thats what make a great read for a good many members.
Gordon.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Thanks for that whizzer. :thumb: You know, when I started this post late last night, I had no idea that it would command so much interest. I should have known better. I'm also stunned and surprised by the direction it has taken, at times going off in tangents. I do think that maybe some of the DW close community spirit has been lost from it's inception, not that I was around then, but even now there seems to be more idiotic comments thrown in for no other reason than to upset or flater the ego of the poster, than there was two -three years ago. My concern though was that in coming across some posts with no replies we were somehow failing to do what we do best on DW. ie Provide the answers to newbie questions. Experienced and frequent posters on DW have the wherewithall to circumvent these set backs but I genuinely felt sorry for the newbie in question that he didn't get an answer to a very reasonable question. I actually wonder if he ever posted again after the disappointment he must have felt. This is what I meant by "DW Failing?" I hope that DW members continue to spend time answering these questions and consider them as priority over off topic.


I think you have provoked an interesting debate and already some great points have come out from it

We are already working on a sticky thread for each section with frequently asked questions - how quickly has that been put into action - hopefully this will help the newbies ....
Started a new thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127930 as well for contact for ideas

Also sent you a pm:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Chris understand where you are coming from - I think you can upload more than 5 pics but again its something i will need to check with the techs - as im not that techie.....
> 
> If it is the case that you can only post 5 pics then it will be something we perhaps look at again as a whole :thumb:


You can only upload 5 pics using the DW upload but if you use a image host like Photo bucket the sky is the limit :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

After reading every post since my addition to this thread, I certainly am better off from doing so

Unfortunately all those asking "whats the best this and whats the best that" - there is no such thing. some people like a product, others do not
Also there are, at least in most parts of the world, detailers who dont want to share their knowledge and secrets as their afraid of somebody else knowing it and losing their edges over their competition or even enthusiasts
One of my clients recently told me that this happened to him. he was asking one for advice and unfortunately did not want to spill his secrets and knowledge. not one bit of it

TO CLARK AND THE PB GUYS - you are flat out so I'm sure all of us understand that time for forums may be very limited.

RE: new techniques, products, machines and any revolutionary ideas or products coming
This is what I have been told is being developed

GLARE Paint Correction system - I am very excited to see what they produce as I am a lover of there products. many disbelieve in it because they use it wrong or havent even tried it.
some more permanent coatings for paint and other vehicle surfaces

There is perhaps alot more I could have done to help out and I'll have to get to work on doing so.
I am a fussy pedantic person when it comes to almost everything in life, especially top level detailing or "Refinishing" as I prefer to call it
There are always some new techniques I'm trying to develop and products being tested in every way imagineable by myself and at some crazy hours of the day too on most occasions

Obviously I have to be careful with what I do post up as I might get accused of spamming as the product or system is of my own making or I've custom blended many commercially available products into something very special. I love to do that.
my curiousity is gonna be the death of me one day.

Re: other forums
Yes I am a member of many and this includes the other very popular forum and a number from Australia, USA and Europe but Detailing World is the site that first loads up when I click on Internet explorer
there are a good number of awesome detailers there who are not members of this forum
One area that can be alot better is - Polish, Cleaners, Compounds and Glaze

RE: how many different ways can you/I clean, polish, seal and wax a car
Well since 2001 since I started doing this professionally, I now do these things.

Softening paint to make paint correction easier and more effective 
example - Glare zero at 600 to 2500 rpm at 1 inch per second movements with rotary - leaving on the residue and buffing with abrasives like Gtechniq, Prima, Menzerna etc and working the zero underneath it at the same time (The Zero makes the abrasive polish work more effectively and for a longer time)
Hardening paint by up to 50%
Machine (rotary) polishing exterior unpainted trim moldings - instead of dressing them as my way is permanent
Coating surfaces with Gtechniq and others instead of using sealants exclusively
Coating not only paint and trim with them but leather, tyres, wheels, woodgrain, vinyl, rubbers and wheel arches.
Permanently filling in paint defects on thin and thick paint finishes instead of always using abrasives
Burying orange peel instead of just wet sanding it
Applying different polishes and glazes over the top of the other without removing the previous product from the surface - to deepen the gloss and improve clarity
Darkening color shade of paint by 2 to 7 levels
heat treating finishing and ultra soft foam pads for superior performance and making them finish down finer than even a 100ppi pad could.
Buffing with 2 drops of Menzerna 85RD on one 3 x 3 ft section for 7 to 12 mins with a rotary and not leaving any holograms in the process.

I will start sharing all this very shortly


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not a pro', or a keen amateur, just someone who looks after their hard earned possessions using careful techniques and the best (not necessarily the most expensive) products money can buy.

I've picked up some fantastic advice off this forum - I was completely ignorant to 'real' car care up until 2 years ago. I also read, and absorb carefully, lots of tips and guidelines which I've never 'acted out', and then felt quite guilty when sharing this based on my knowledge but not necessarily my experience  Is that 'wrong'?

I choose on most occasions (as I'm sure others will admit) to ignore the common queries on the assumption that 'someone else will be along shortly' to help them out


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> I'm not a pro', or a keen amateur, just someone who looks after their hard earned possessions using careful techniques and the best (not necessarily the most expensive) products money can buy.
> 
> I've picked up some fantastic advice off this forum - I was completely ignorant to 'real' car care up until 2 years ago. I also read, and absorb carefully, lots of tips and guidelines which I've never 'acted out', and then felt quite guilty when sharing this based on my knowledge but not necessarily my experience  Is that 'wrong'?
> 
> *I choose on most occasions (as I'm sure others will admit) to ignore the common queries on the assumption that 'someone else will be along shortly' to help them out *


guilty at times  try to answer more now though


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^^ phew, not only me then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> ^^^^ phew, not only me then


plenty of others i'm sure... 
sometimes, i see 'whats the best wax for..' and think here we go again, but i don't mind answering a question


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Well, I cannot complain about DW being relatively new to the forum I think the forum has all the information available. Some might not be that easy to find but if you are that interested in finding out about a certain product/technique most can be found after a little looking about. I know that I personally will spend hours trawling through the forum searching for information about products usually learning more and more about other products too as a bonus as I search for the info I require. Then again I am getting a tad OCD according to the wife not sure if she was happier when the car only got cleaned once a week with a cheap shampoo and a sponge. Surely the newbies (and I class myself as one) have to take some responsibility and not expect to be spoon fed all the time. Thats my point of view.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> plenty of others i'm sure...
> sometimes, i see 'whats the best wax for..' and think here we go again, but i don't mind answering a question


I'll admit that I sometimes do open threads and not answer them when I've got the knowledge to do so. But in my defence it's a bit different for me as I simply don't have the same time to devote to answering questions as I used to do since I have a different role on here now. I open and have a look at dozens if not hundreds of threads every day, but I'm doing so in an official capacity to make sure everything's okay, and then I'm out of there and onto the next thing.

It's not a snub to the person requesting help, it's just if I don't feel I can answer it properly in a few lines then more often than not, I'll have to leave it for the time being (although I'll often pop back and if it's still not been answered I'll try and make time to post at least something up).

I'll always still help out with advice where I'm able and I think my 'thanked' tally (which have almost all been earned for advice) says I've done my bit in the past. Whilst I do miss writing more lengthy advice posts, I simply don't have the time any more, but that comes with the job


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

As a relative new member, I can clearly say this site has helped me a great deal. From reading various comments through this thread i can see why people may or may not be getting "fidgety" in relation to the site.

I visit various forums and have nothing but praise for the mods' who often spend hours of their own time sorting out other peoples posts/keeping "order" - no that's not a grovel to the mods!

I have spent literally 100s of hours reading through a vast amount of data; from my perspective yes I did come in with "what's the best" product for doing a specific task, new people will come in and continually ask this type of thing as we could all go out and potentially buy a load of rubbish or simply get ripped off!

That said i fully appreciate my view on a product will be different to another member and so on though it may be ideas for new people to post "most commonly used products?". Some of the user guides I have read on this site have been very good and has helped.

I know other threads have mentioned the issue over price and sponsorship and some people are intent on getting the best deal , though to list some of the sites/high street shops that are not sponsors of the site I appreciate may not be appropriate the ethos of the site and the sponsors. Perhaps a "on offer from sponsors link could work?"

That is not to take the main emphasis of the site (I feel) is to allow all people who are interested in detailing at whatever level from the basic detailer to the "advanced" whether they run a business or simply be an "expert" in their spare time.
Off topic chat - most forums now have this and personally if you don't like it don't bother reading it if you have ever been to www.hotukdeals.com they often have various areas I would personally never go in but know other forum members use it regularly.

I have found the searching a little tricky and will try the Google method.

So from a new person, thanks to all the posts I have read so far and hope to continue to read.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

This is a very interesting thread. To be honest Reflection Perfection would never have been born without this forum, from the first day I was introduced here I was made welcome and although I wasn't a massive poster untill my back gave up 9 weeks ago it is still the first site I open when the computer is switched on. I was always a car care fanatic but though this forum I was introduced to lots of different brands and ways to clean cars. Hopefully now I can give something back to the forum. 
I'm guilty in the past of passing over threads, in future I'll try and think of appropiate answer more.
Stevie


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Spitfire, i'm a classic case - been tied up with work and personal stuff - i guess we all got different agendas/priorities and on the whole i think there's enough of the hardcore to address any or most of the questions raised by new additions to the forum.

All in all this is a great community and people will always drop in or come back to the fold - I'm a casing point....


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

@WHIZZER

Just be careful of making sticky this FAQ that etc as some forums i visit end up for instance if you were to open up the off topic section there is like half the page taken up with:

Sticky: kjgdjkjfkf
FAQ: ifghfkfnofigjf
Sticky: kdslcjldjlfsj
FAQ: jdhkjdhakhdd
Sticky: kjgdjkjfkf
FAQ: ifghfkfnofigjf
Sticky: kdslcjldjlfsj
FAQ: jdhkjdhakhdd

Think you get the idea. Maybe just one sticky and one FAQ at top of each page not a list of everything like.

Dave


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

banditbarron said:


> @WHIZZER
> 
> Just be careful of making sticky this FAQ that etc as some forums i visit end up for instance if you were to open up the off topic section there is like half the page taken up with:
> 
> ...


Dave it will be one sticky one per section - not numerous - It will probably say FAQ on Wash section

and then in the polish section FAQ on polish and so


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Isn't it funny how many replies this post has had? from now on I think I will use the same title! :lol:
From a :newbie: point of view, I find the advice hit and miss, I hav a thread running at the moment which I expected a lot of advice from, so far 2 posts.....


----------

